# How to lose weight: Forget diet fads, eat less and move more



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

You've been dieting for two weeks, determined to squeeze into your little black party dress. You've avoided sugar, carbs and bad fats. You're all about superfoods and supergreens and are on first-name terms with the staff at your local health shop. You feel awesome. But you are not losing weight.

We now bandy around buzzwords like paleo, clean and organic, while discussing the merits of cutting out grains, dairy or gluten. Or all three. We snack on protein bars or refinedsugar-free flapjacks instead of chocolate, and choose oven-popped vegetable chips over packets of bog-standard salt 'n' vinegar.

Then why are we not morphing into Greek gods? As a nation, we're getting fatter. According to Public Health England, 64 per cent of adults are overweight or obese. I am one of the healthy brigade who was mystified as the counter crept up on the scales. I had replaced re-fined sugar with agave, maple syrup or honey, and white flour with almond flour. My beef was grass-fed, my butter and eggs organic, and nutbased bars were my snack of choice.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...iet-fads-eat-less-and-move-more-a6691046.html


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 17, 2015)

Like the title !


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2015)

Always go for a walk on boxing day.  One day a couple of years ago I did nearly half the c2c on peddle bike on boxing day (in my youth )


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I refuse to do either!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you mean the "Little Black Party Dress" or what.


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 6, 2015)

Eat less and move more, I was wondering who would spot that one first.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2015)

It said that to begin with, dunno what you mean Austin?  (also been said, to move your gob less and your legs more - same advice, innit!!)


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 9, 2015)

When I sit still I feel clogged up. Being active is the best. Out for a walk or any thing.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 29, 2015)

Well it worked for me (eating less and moving more).

Basically, if people can do it, then they should (but there are those who are not so fortunate).

Mind you, I am still on a hiatus from my previous good behaviour (still trying to work out a routine given that I am no longer single! It was so much easier before in some ways).

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> When I sit still I feel clogged up. Being active is the best. Out for a walk or any thing.


Don't sit still long


----------



## Amigo (Jan 12, 2016)

My hubbie says the only true reason for getting fat is the hole at the top is bigger than the hole at the bottom!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2016)

Amigo said:


> My hubbie says the only true reason for getting fat is the hole at the top is bigger than the hole at the bottom!


You have to laugh.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> You've been dieting for two weeks, determined to squeeze into your little black party dress. You've avoided sugar, carbs and bad fats. You're all about superfoods and supergreens and are on first-name terms with the staff at your local health shop. You feel awesome. But you are not losing weight.
> 
> We now bandy around buzzwords like paleo, clean and organic, while discussing the merits of cutting out grains, dairy or gluten. Or all three. We snack on protein bars or refinedsugar-free flapjacks instead of chocolate, and choose oven-popped vegetable chips over packets of bog-standard salt 'n' vinegar.
> 
> ...


64% of people in England are overweight. That's a lot


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 7, 2016)

Couldn't agree more  up until 50 years ago or so, most of the world ate lots of carbs, fresh fruit, veg and a little meat; and didn't need to worry about being fat - obesity wasn't an epidemic. Now we live in a world of carb free Paleo, powdered superfoods (with added sweeteners, flavorings and preservatives) - we go nuts for fads and we are obsessed with counting calories; and 64% of people in England are overweight?! I think we need a re-think. Nutritious, balanced foods rather than new aged "diet" food-like substances, and we could be happy and relaxed about what we eat. Sorry rant over


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2016)

Keep on ranting Cathy . I agree too. If you don't move what do you expect


----------

